# Bài học thực tế từ những căn bếp nhỏ



## vyngantype (11/11/21)

Bài học thực tế từ những căn bếp nhỏ Nhìn những phòng bếp siêu to trên phim và bạn ước ao mình có được một phòng bếp như thế? Nhưng thực tế là bạn sẽ học được nhiều hơn khi có một phòng bếp nhỏ! Trong khi những phòng bếp lớn thường là giấc mơ của biết bao bà nội trợ, thì những phòng bếp nhỏ thực tế lại là cách giúp bạn học hỏi được cách bài trí không gian bếp một cách tốt nhất. Bởi lẽ để có được những phòng bếp siêu lớn, siêu sang trọng và đầy đủ tiện nghi bạn phải là một đại gia thực thụ. Thế nên, hãy học hỏi giá shophouse Aqua City từ chính những căn bếp nhỏ cách giữ cho bếp sạch sẽ, ngăn nắp, gọn gàng mà vẫn ưng mắt. Thử xem những giải pháp mà chúng ta học được từ những phòng bếp nhỏ này có hữu dụng không nhé! 1. Che lấp khuyết điểm Rất nhiều phòng bếp, đặc biệt là trong những ngôi nhà cũ, thường hay có những khuyết điểm về kiến trúc. Chẳng hạn như trong ngôi nhà này, khoảng không gian dốc dưới gầm cầu thang đáng lẽ trở thành “điểm xấu” trong căn nhà, nhưng lại được chủ nhà bán nhà phố Aqua City tận dụng khéo léo làm không gian phòng bếp nhỏ nhắn. Phần không gian dưới gầm cầu thang được tận dụng luôn làm khu vực nấu. Quay lưng lại là quầy bếp xinh xắn. Vậy là chẳng cần bạn phải đầu tư không gian riêng cho một phòng bếp, chỉ cần tận dụng chút không gian như thế này thôi, bạn đã có một góc bếp xinh xắn rồi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Phụ kiện Phòng bếp nhỏ này có thêm nét đặc biệt bởi giấy dán tường hoa đầy màu sắc và sàn gạch với những hoa văn không giống nhau Và chẳng cần phải cầu kỳ trang trí gì thêm cho phòng bếp nhà bạn nữa. Mặc dù phòng bếp rất nhỏ, nhưng vẫn không hề lộn xộn, mất trật tự. Toàn bộ dụng cụ làm bếp và bát đĩa được trữ trong tủ để đồ treo sát trần nhà. Một số dụng cụ làm bếp nhỏ được treo ngay ngắn ngay trước khu vực bếp nấu. Không gian phòng bếp tuy nhỏ, nhưng nhờ việc sử dụng tone màu trắng cho các món đồ nội thất lại khiến cho không gian trở nên thoáng đãng hơn rất nhiều. 3. Chấp nhận những thay thế Đôi khi có những món đồ mà chỉ những căn bếp lớn mới có thể chứa đủ. Là chủ của một căn bếp nhỏ, nghĩa là đôi khi bạn phải “nhịn” mua những món đồ mình thích, và thay thế bằng những món đồ có công dụng tương tự nhưng đỡ tốn diện tích hơn. Chẳng hạn như thay vì mua từng loại bếp nướng với mỗi loại thực phẩm, hãy chọn mua loại bếp đa năng có công dụng làm đủ các món mà bạn yêu thích. 4. Tùy chỉnh Sở hữu một phòng bếp nhỏ nghĩa là bạn phải nghĩ ra nhiều phương pháp sử dụng 1 món đồ cho nhiều công năng. Ví dụ như kệ bếp không gỉ ba chân này, giúp bạn có thể nhét những chiếc tủ nhỏ vào đó mà không làm ảnh hưởng đến diện tích phía bên ngoài. Phòng bếp tuy nhỏ nhưng lại rất ngăn nắp, gọn gàng nhờ những chiếc giá để đồ. 5. Sáng tạo Căn bếp sáng tạo này có một mái lật, với không gian lưu trữ bên trong vô cùng lớn. Một không gian bếp vô cùng độc đáo mở ra, hoàn toàn khác so với khi đóng lại. Các ngăn kéo phía dưới có thể sử dụng để lưu trữ các đồ gia dụng cho căn bếp nhỏ của bạn. Ý tưởng này sẽ vô cùng hay ho! 6. Mua những món đồ nhỏ Thay vì mua những món đồ cỡ lớn, hãy nghiên cứu và chọn lựa cẩn thận những sản phẩm kích thước nhỏ và những giải pháp mà giúp căn bếp nhỏ của bạn trở nên đa chức năng hơn. Những thứ nhỏ nhắn như chiếc tủ lạnh mini, máy rửa bát, lò vi sóng, bồn rửa bát v.v... đều có thể dễ dàng được tìm thấy trên thị trường. 7. Gọn gàng và sạch sẽ Bạn có tin rằng một ngôi nhà diện tích nhỏ nhưng gọn gàng, sạch sẽ sẽ tạo cảm giác rộng rãi hơn nhiều so với một căn nhà lớn nhưng bừa bộn không? Điều đó thực sự là đúng và phòng bếp nhà bạn cũng vây, nên hãy nhớ rằng, luôn giữ bếp nhà bạn ngăn nắp, gọn gàng và sạch sẽ. Đừng vứt bừa bãi chìa khóa, hóa đơn hay bất kỳ thứ gì không-thuộc-về-phòng-bếp ở đó. Trên mặt kệ bếp này không hề có lấy một món đồ nào được bày biện, đủ cho thấy chủ nhân của phòng bếp này ngăn nắp và gọn gàng đến mức nào Hãy luôn để đồ đúng nơi như bạn đã quy định, chẳng hạn như sau khi nêm gia vị, hãy đặt chúng trở lại chỗ cũ, đừng vứt chúng liểng xiểng và “quên” đậy nắp lại, chỉ cần bạn quờ tay nhẹ chút thôi, chúng sẽ rơi vãi khắp sàn nhà! 8. Đơn giản “Less is more” hiện tại đang là phương châm thiết kế hàng đầu, và chẳng có lý do gì mà bạn lại làm lơ đi phương châm hay ho này. Khu lưu trữ của chúng ta không thể giữ hàng tấn các nguyên liệu mà bạn chỉ sử dụng một lần trong năm, và bạn bán biệt thự Aqua City không thể chất đầy thức ăn cho tủ lạnh trong cả một tháng. Vì thế hãy đơn giản hóa mọi thứ, đừng quá cầu kỳ, chi tiết, chỉ cần “đủ” là được. Hãy nấu những bữa ăn đơn giản, tươi ngon và tạo sự thay đổi mỗi ngày.


----------

